# YouTube Personality vs Content



## dean (11 Apr 2020)

Hi all 
I know Andy Warhol said everyone will be world famous for 15 minutes but I’m finding that the YouTube channels that I started to follow for the quality of their content have changed 
The video makers are now more interested in being in front of the lens and some even use fake news/ dramatic titles to get you  to watch 

As usual money and ego get the better of individuals 

Does anyone actually care that this aquascaper met up with that aquascaper ?

What about the film makers who had no expensive aquascaping equipment and now show you the stack of stuff that they have been sent for free and it’s pilled high and not currently being used 

Does any of this annoy you too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (11 Apr 2020)

Brilliant, really well put and yes, it certainly winds me up. So much so that I've started hitting the unsubscribe button on a number of YT Channels. 

I find it's not only the content that's lacking, it's the length of time it takes them to get to the point of their video too. The title of some of the videos are often misleading, you sit and wait for them to talk about the thing that drew you to the video and often it never appears.


----------



## Ed Wiser (11 Apr 2020)

Having met several at National evens.  
Many of the marine YouTube video creators are beginners. Having been in the hobby a couple of years. So I only subscribe to see what they are talking about. They just ape what others have said and don’t really push themselves past very shallow topics. Of coarse they love to review gear. But they are not good at the basics so it’s a simple review.  
In freshwater Youtube it’s no filter,no fert trend. Which I am not interested in at all. There is no plant information and really deep knowledge.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





dean said:


> The video makers are now more interested in being in front of the lens


I couldn't agree more. I think a lot of the problem is that people need to keep subscriber/viewer numbers high to generate income, and being wacky or controversial is a way of doing that. 

I'm <"not very photogenic">, but even if I was all that I had to say would be over in one or two videos, and they wouldn't be very exciting, or probably make a whole lot of sense to the wider public. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (11 Apr 2020)

Deep down you must be a bit of an attention whore to capture yourself on video with the intention to show it to the world.
If its good is good no pun intended.. But many times, more often it indeed is like watching an IDOLS show, unfortunately without judges to buzz them off...  Well then as a watcher i'm intitled to do this.


----------



## dean (11 Apr 2020)

I like the idea of a bad buzzer on YouTube 
Get more than 35% of the viewers give you a buzzer and you can’t post another video for 4 weeks 
Perhaps then they would make something worth watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (11 Apr 2020)

Here’s one of the worst offenders in my opinion 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (11 Apr 2020)

dean said:


> I like the idea of a bad buzzer on YouTube
> 
> 
> Get more than 35% of the viewers give you a buzzer and you can’t post another video for 4 weeks
> ...



What a great suggestion. I'd vote for that one.


----------



## Kezzab (11 Apr 2020)

dean said:


> Here’s one of the worst...


Agree. He just talks shite.


----------



## Easternlethal (12 Apr 2020)

To be fair he does say that he's not an aquascaper

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easternlethal (12 Apr 2020)

That said here's another one. I started watching her a few years ago and it was all about animals but now it's about I don't know what

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Apr 2020)

I just skip to the parts that I want to watch and if I don't like the vid or person I don't watch it.. I like YouTube because every one can post what they want to show and I can choose what I want to see.. 
And there are alot of people repeating the same stuff over and over.. But if they don't get views anymore maybe they change the content..


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> And there are alot of people repeating the same stuff over and over.



Youtube is like any other forum. There is no question asked or subject presented that isn't already 1000 times over again. (at the www.)

Long term members here at UKAPS can confirm, it's all about repetition. And it doesn't matter where you go it's the same everywhere.
That's also a reason why some older members those whe feel done learning and tired with repeating themselves slowly disappear into the forums annals and are followed up by newbies.

You must be a true teacher at heart, to keep up with that for a lifetime, those people don't mind and understand that learning is all about repetition.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> That's also a reason why some older members those whe feel done learning and tired with repeating themselves slowly disappear into the forums annals and are followed up by newbies.


<"Too true unfortunately">.

cheers Darrel


----------

